# Rycom locator



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone use or have experience with this locator? 
Thinking about purchasing it ( $1900.00) or GEN EAR ($1750.00)


RYCOM-http://www.rycominstruments.net/products_LD8000.asp


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

That seems like a good price on the Gen-ear


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've used one very similar to a Gen Ear, I think it had Gator as the name but could have been made by General. I like the Goldak that I'm most familair with though, if for no other reason than I've used it way more and am used to it.






Paul


----------

